# San Miguel Strainer Update



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying the situation. There was some uncertainty on another thread about the current conditions of that fork above Caddis.


Bear in mind, all, that the San Miguel is a mostly North facing drainage that tends to peak a little later than other rivers but still drains a large area and can get quite high and fast.


Carnage on the lower sections tends to ensue above about 1,600 CFS on the Placerville gauge which is inevitable this year. Takeouts start getting difficult to hit, large holes form and flipped boats can be impossible to catch due to a constant gradient for miles.


----------



## go-with-the-Flo (Aug 6, 2006)

*strainer on San Miguel*

Anyone knows what's the status of strainers on the San Miguel now?
Please send an update.
Thanks


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

There's some wood but avoidable. Ran Caddis to Beaver on July 4. Big waves and holes. Fun level in a raft. The right channel goes at this level. Beware at lower.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Was 1400. FYI. Down valley Park if you don't want to run saw pit. Otherwise Caddis or specie put in. Go for it! It's coming down.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

Tree down mid-river just upstream from the Specie Creek bridge. Could become difficult as the flows drop.


----------



## efranz (May 12, 2009)

The problem area just upriver from Caddis Flats is becoming increasingly difficult with the flows dropping. The right channel around the island is too low to run, and the left channel has significant strainers. Recommend taking out before Caddis (Placerville is the last opportunity with decent road access).


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Why doesn't the BLM get in there and remove the hazard? I'm sure you guys have some government issue chainsaws sitting around somewhere...


----------



## Heywood (Apr 12, 2019)

Is 350ish too low for an r2 adventure down there? Any updates on the strainers?


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

There's some wood (trees) above specie bridge. Visible from the road. I'm going in one hour. This may be the end once it drops below 300.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

Speice to Beaver good at 350. Left channel before power line has wood but can easily walk around. My friend took a mini Max R1. Low but still fun. Looks like it's fading fast.


----------



## dpwater (Aug 2, 2011)

350 is doable from Speice to Upper Beaver R2. Don't know if it will hit that again unless we get a rain bump. Looks like it's going to drop below 300 cfs today.



There are 3 trees in the river above the speice creek bridge. They are visible from the highway. There is some wood on the left channel before the power transmission line. Go right channel (shallow) but probably workable or drag around the wood. The bend in the river prevents seeing the left channel until you commit.



The section below Placerville appears to have stopped running in the left course. Not certain if this is passable.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

The dangerous strainer in question here is above Caddis. It is not visible from the road and I doubt that it is passable at these flows. I ran it at 500cfs a couple weeks ago and barely made it through.


----------

